# New York City



## W.Y.Photo

I've been doing so much networking lately an I realize I've barely scratched the surface of my potential to meet other photographers through the internet... at places like here.


So who here is from NYC or lives nearby?
Wanna go shoot? get a drink? party downtown? 
All three?


----------



## kalmkidd

im down.


----------



## W.Y.Photo

Cool. I'll PM you


----------



## DanOstergren

I think I'll be moving back to NYC in Fall.


----------



## KenC

Lew (The_Traveler) started a thread a few months ago about going out shooting in NYC and there seemed to be some interest.  I'm in Philly but originally from NYC and would be glad to meet up there one day.


----------



## W.Y.Photo

Yeah. I'm really looking forward to that!! It's getting warmer here. (Still cold but it should be warm in the coming weeks) So a Spring or Summer meetup will be excellent.


----------



## Gary A.

I'm in ...
But you gotta move to California.


----------



## W.Y.Photo

Gary how close to LA are you? I'll need a guide if I'm ever there for a client.


----------



## limr

I'm a train ride away and would consider a meet-up if scheduling permits. I'll have more time in the summer, but I also would be more likely to show up in spring or fall. Summer is too damn hot in the city.


----------



## W.Y.Photo

Limr, I'd love to meet up. It would be cool too finally meet you. You're one of my favorite photographers on here!!


Anyone who's going to be in the city in April and enjoys shooting fashion photography should definitely come out to this event on the 25th: Bridal Week Show 2015- Eventbrite  I'll be volunteering there. There's a big designer by the name of Irina Shabayeva showing, she was the winner of Project Runway Season 6. It's a huge networking opportunity as a lot of designers and models frequent these events!! There's also a lot of great photo opportunity's as we have the show in a large church that has all the pew's removed, so that leaves a lot of room open for more creative runway shooting.


----------



## waday

I'd be up for meeting, but it'll have to be scheduled somewhat in advance.. and pretty much only on a Saturday.


----------



## limr

Aw, gee, thanks 

I've got other plans on the 25th, and quite frankly, the chaos and crowds of that event would probably give me hives, but a TPF New York meetup will be fun!


----------



## W.Y.Photo

waday said:


> I'd be up for meeting, but it'll have to be scheduled somewhat in advance.. and pretty much only on a Saturday.





limr said:


> Aw, gee, thanks
> 
> I've got other plans on the 25th, and quite frankly, the chaos and crowds of that event would probably give me hives, but a TPF New York meetup will be fun!



For sure. The three of us could meet up in May or something?


----------



## limr

May is possible. I'm flexible over the summer, as I said, though for the weather, we might do it earlier rather than later. May or June, if Wade needs lots of notice. I also have to check if Buzz and I are going to try to get away for a weekend when our semesters end.

And Ken will come up from Philly!


----------



## waday

Woo! I'm game!


----------



## mishele

Hey!!! I could be down!!


----------



## pgriz

I foresee being very busy with work this year, but I also expect to have at least a few "sanity breakout" weekends when I and the love of my life jump into the car and drive away (temporarily) from our daily issues and pressures.  Boston, the Maine area, and NYC are always on our list of go-to areas.  We'll see.


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> I foresee being very busy with work this year, but I also expect to have at least a few "sanity breakout" weekends when I and the love of my life jump into the car and drive away (temporarily) from our daily issues and pressures.  Boston, the Maine area, and NYC are always on our list of go-to areas.  We'll see.



Yay!!!


----------



## pgriz

So, just to be clear, to bend into the NYC scene, I should be on 4-ft. stilts, wearing a neon orange top hat  with a rotating red light, and carrying a silver-headed walking stick (which may do double duty as a monopod).  Oh, and a glue-on mustache.  And carrying an un-obstrusive 8x10 view camera.  Did I miss anything?

(Edit...  because I'm a really shy person, and like to blend in )


----------



## ronlane

NYC isn't ready for me......


----------



## waday

pgriz said:


> So, just to be clear, to bend into the NYC scene, I should be on 4-ft. stilts, wearing a neon orange top hat  with a rotating red light, and carrying a silver-headed walking stick (which may do double duty as a monopod).  Oh, and a glue-on mustache.  And carrying an un-obstrusive 8x10 view camera.  Did I miss anything?


Don't forget fake, shabby clothing that costs a lot of money, probably bought at boutique stores or on Fifth Avenue. Or is that so last year?

Aside from that, you'll fit right in.


----------



## KenC

waday said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, just to be clear, to bend into the NYC scene, I should be on 4-ft. stilts, wearing a neon orange top hat  with a rotating red light, and carrying a silver-headed walking stick (which may do double duty as a monopod).  Oh, and a glue-on mustache.  And carrying an un-obstrusive 8x10 view camera.  Did I miss anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget fake, shabby clothing that costs a lot of money, probably bought at boutique stores or on Fifth Avenue. Or is that so last year?
> 
> Aside from that, you'll fit right in.
Click to expand...


I find that my real shabby clothing blends in pretty well.  There are eight million stories ...  (go ahead, Google it)


----------



## mishele

Ken, carpool? lol


----------



## waday

KenC said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, just to be clear, to bend into the NYC scene, I should be on 4-ft. stilts, wearing a neon orange top hat  with a rotating red light, and carrying a silver-headed walking stick (which may do double duty as a monopod).  Oh, and a glue-on mustache.  And carrying an un-obstrusive 8x10 view camera.  Did I miss anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget fake, shabby clothing that costs a lot of money, probably bought at boutique stores or on Fifth Avenue. Or is that so last year?
> 
> Aside from that, you'll fit right in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find that my real shabby clothing blends in pretty well.  There are eight million stories ...  (go ahead, Google it)
Click to expand...

So, you're saying that you're Frank Niles?


----------



## KenC

waday said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, just to be clear, to bend into the NYC scene, I should be on 4-ft. stilts, wearing a neon orange top hat  with a rotating red light, and carrying a silver-headed walking stick (which may do double duty as a monopod).  Oh, and a glue-on mustache.  And carrying an un-obstrusive 8x10 view camera.  Did I miss anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget fake, shabby clothing that costs a lot of money, probably bought at boutique stores or on Fifth Avenue. Or is that so last year?
> 
> Aside from that, you'll fit right in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find that my real shabby clothing blends in pretty well.  There are eight million stories ...  (go ahead, Google it)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you're saying that you're Frank Niles?
Click to expand...


I barely remember the show - I was very young when it was on - if that was someone who looked like he didn't have money for new clothes, then I guess I could pass.


----------



## waday

KenC said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KenC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, just to be clear, to bend into the NYC scene, I should be on 4-ft. stilts, wearing a neon orange top hat  with a rotating red light, and carrying a silver-headed walking stick (which may do double duty as a monopod).  Oh, and a glue-on mustache.  And carrying an un-obstrusive 8x10 view camera.  Did I miss anything?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget fake, shabby clothing that costs a lot of money, probably bought at boutique stores or on Fifth Avenue. Or is that so last year?
> 
> Aside from that, you'll fit right in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find that my real shabby clothing blends in pretty well.  There are eight million stories ...  (go ahead, Google it)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you're saying that you're Frank Niles?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I barely remember the show - I was very young when it was on - if that was someone who looked like he didn't have money for new clothes, then I guess I could pass.
Click to expand...

I wasn't alive when the show was on, and I've never seen it.


----------



## The_Traveler

I will be in NYC from Friday May 1 about 1 PM until either late Sunday the 3d or or early Monday the 4th (depending on convoluted circumstances)
My general plan is to shoot in the mornings and at golden hour and spend the rest of the day times at galleries or museums.
I will be staying on Park at 34th, right on the Lexington Ave line.

If anyone would like to meet, either for shooting or for a meal or both, I would enjoy that a lot.
Iam particularly interested in seeing other neighborhoods outside of Manhattan and would willingly travel anywhere the subway goes.

Lew


----------



## W.Y.Photo

That weekend would be the perfect weekend for us all to meet up!! That's easy for me to say though.. living here and all.

PS: Current trends in New York are now actual shabby clothing from thrift stores mixed with very expensive pieces from custom suits. Either that or vintage clothing items worn with goggles and a $2000 dollar haircut that makes it look like you just rolled out of bed.


----------



## The_Traveler

W.Y.Photo said:


> PS: Current trends in New York are now actual shabby clothing from thrift stores mixed with very expensive pieces from custom suits. Either that or vintage clothing items worn with goggles and a $2000 dollar haircut that makes it look like you just rolled out of bed.



I've got everything but the $2000 haircut and goggles


----------



## digitalvynil

Hey guys

Not really sure where to go for this.  I figured this was a good place to start.  I am looking for a photographer for the day.  I want to take a 4-5 decent shots of myself doing various activities.  I can pay $$$...I also live in the hudson valley...and will gladly pay either train or gas money should you have to travel.  

Not sure if PM's work for me here.  My email address is captaindurrr@gmail.com

Thanks


----------



## The_Traveler

Doing what kind of activities?


----------

